# bone marrow aspiration for bone grafting



## DebiMax (Sep 29, 2013)

Which code would you use for bone marrow aspiration for the purpose of bone grafting 38220 or 38230?


----------



## OCD_coder (Sep 29, 2013)

*Bone Aspiration*

38230 is for harvesting for bone marrow transplantation by the donor (allogenic) meaning another patient.  

Source for 38220:
http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/dec12/managing5.asp

The more appropriate code for use in spinal surgery, when bone marrow is harvested, is 38220 (Bone marrow; aspiration only). You may report 38220 when the bone marrow is harvested through a separate skin or fascial incision/puncture. Harvest of bone marrow through the same surgical exposure (e.g., from the pedicle) is not separately reported.

Source:
http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_orthoarchive_2012.html


----------



## DebiMax (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------

